# Our own little Tissot T-Race owners' thread!



## sawyer

I'm convinced that every watch has a story. And the more beautifull the watch, the more exciting the love story betweend it and its owner. I know there are a few T-Race owners around here and they fancy their Tissot very much...so go ahead...let us hear the story of your' T-Race. How did you find out about it? How long did you wait for it? And of course how was it the moment you opened the box? Pics are also very very wellcomed!

Me? Well I've been a car lover since 3 years of age. Allways searching ways of showing my passion to everyone. I remember buying shoes that had the colours of the M division of BMW when I was 10 and T-Shirts with Dodge Viper RT/10 written all over. 3 years ago the motorcycling virus got me. After buying my first motorcycle my mum and dad presented to me the sweetest present you can get for Christmas: a Tissot T-Race. So now besides having the motorcycling disease I also became a "watchoholic". Since then everyone that ever took a glance at my wrist knew what I was all about...for me this watch became the perfect business card!


----------



## longskate87

Here's mine. I'm considering trading it for...the exact same watch! Only the new one will be the 100m WR version. Great watch, I love looking at it.


----------



## Enoran

For the start, I was looking for a watch with black bracelet, a black colored dial and a Casio Edifice was one that I was looking at. I was not into watches and Casio(s) and Swatch(s) were the only watches that I have owned.

Then, there was this fellow on the display window ...







(Seller's Pic)

I did not find it esp. attractive but thoroughly flamboyant and was rather taken back by the price tag (SGD $995).

Off I went, to do a little research on the watch and why it cost so much !!!
Under the same T-Race label while surfing the net, I came across my current T-Race (T011.417.17.051.00) which I found to be a lot more attractive and when I saw it in "person", I knew I just got to have it 


























This is a seller's pic which I think do more justice to the T-Race than my amateur shooting skills ever could ...


----------



## longskate87

I can conclusively say my T-race pictured above has gotten more comments than any other watch I've owned, in the short time I've had it. Those were watches costing 10x as much too, though they were all 'normal' looking stainless steel pieces. 

Today I got "your girlfriend must be rich" from a guy I know at the golf course, after saying how snazzy he thought my watch was. Most people just ask "what kind of watch is that?" or say "That's neat looking!"


----------



## sawyer

Nice story Enoran...and nice pics! Only one question. I've observed a small difference between my watch and yours...besides the colours that is. The "brake-disc" on mine is brushed while on your it's polished...how does that survive in time? Does it get scratched or anyhing? Or is it a strong scratch-resistant material? I was just wondering because I've also seen this polished look on the newer models!


----------



## Enoran

You're right, Sawyer. Mine's polished, yours' brushed.

The only other T-Race (with Magnifier glass) model that I have seen with brushed "brake-disc" bezel is the '07 Nicky Hayden LE and I believe all the rest are polished.

There is no scratches on the bezel so far, maybe bcos I always take good care of it being my first Tissot (first Swiss if I minus off my old Swatch).

The only scratch I have, is on the steel link-up between the case and the rubber strap and is not visible at all to a pair of passing eyes.

:think: Not too sure if the bezel is ultra-scratch-resistant, I certainly hope it is ...


----------



## sawyer

Soooo....only 4 T-Race owners :-s ? Don't be shy...:-x


----------



## Close 2 Cool

Does this qualify.  My only Tissot.


----------



## Mandrake666

My Tissot T-Race MotoGP Limited Edition 2008


----------



## sawyer

Nice one Mandrake666! 
Close 2 Cool, that will do  !
By the way whats the acurracy on you T-Race? Mine does somewhere between + 0.3 and + 0.5 seconds a day.


----------



## Mandrake666

sawyer said:


> Nice one Mandrake666!
> Close 2 Cool, that will do  !
> By the way whats the acurracy on you T-Race? Mine does somewhere between + 0.3 and + 0.5 seconds a day.


Thanks mate! I didn't measure the acurracy yet. Will do soon. Do you have any tips how to measure it correctly?


----------



## sawyer

Well the way I did it is compare it to the digital watch on this forum. It gained 1 second in 3 days...that means 0.33 seconds a day. It isn't the best way of calculating the accuracy but it gives you a general ideea.


----------



## LFCRules

Here's my couple, both bought last year. Must admit they have had quite a few months now in their helmets on display rather than wearing coz of the other purchases I've made this year 

Even so, they are quality watches, colourful straps and design, and really cool helmets as well :-!

*Tissot MotoGP 2006 Nicky Hayden LE:








* 
*Tissot MotoGP 2008 LE


* [URL="http://img16.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010626vw1.jpg"]
Cheers, Andy


----------



## SynMike

I first got an automatic model. Beautiful. But decided to resell to fund something else. Then I was very happy to find the quartz model. I like the automatic one being thicker. I also liked the movement and being able to see it through the exhibition back. But other than that, I do prefer the silver dial on my quartz and the PVD case. I would have both if I could but budget requires me to have only one. I choose the quartz.

Here is the *quartz* one I still have:


----------



## SynMike

And the *automatic* one that I decided to sell. Notice the polished bezel:


----------



## sawyer

Very nice pieces _SynMike. _The quartz one is like mine but I've never seen any pictures of the automatic one. How did keep time..good acuracy? It looks very good, aldough I do prefer a brushed "brake-disc" with the bracelet. All in all a very nice automatic.


----------



## SynMike

The automatic uses a Tissot labelled Valjoux 7750 variant. Great movement with good accuracy.

Yes, I agree that the brushed bezel looks better. But I do like the black in the cutouts around the bezel.


----------



## sawyer

I have a question for those who have the newer models(WR 100m): Do they still use a "snap-on" case back even dough they made the T-Race WaterResistant to 100m? To me it came somewhat as a surprize(negative) to find out that it doesn't use "screw-down"! What gives?


----------



## sawyer

No one knows?


----------



## jeffff

Mandrake666 said:


> My Tissot T-Race MotoGP Limited Edition 2008


Very cool. Everytime I walk past 1 of our local ADs that has the whole display in the window it gets me thinking about this watch.

Is there a MotoGP 2009 or even a 2010? Do they look the same?


----------



## jle123

COOL THREAD! Let me contribute mine. I was and am so proud when I bought it. I lugged it all the way from Hong Kong to back home !!

This helmet is not the smaller size like the newer ones either. It was almost life size !


----------



## Enoran

sawyer said:


> I have a question for those who have the newer models(WR 100m): Do they still use a "snap-on" case back even dough they made the T-Race WaterResistant to 100m? To me it came somewhat as a surprize(negative) to find out that it doesn't use "screw-down"! What gives?


Mine's a snap-on. I'm not a diver's watch kind of guy so I'm not sure whether a screw-down case-back is a necessity for a WR100m watch.
Will like to know the answer to this too ...

I'd guess that being positioned as a Racing-themed watch rather than a Diver's watch is a reason why the case-back is not screwed down.



jle123 said:


> COOL THREAD! Let me contribute mine. I was and am so proud when I bought it. I lugged it all the way from Hong Kong to back home !!
> 
> This helmet is not the smaller size like the newer ones either. It was almost life size !


That's a keeper for sure!
Have only seen it in seller's pic in the web, never the real watch itself. 
It must be rare.

Btw, has it required any battery change so far ?


----------



## jle123

Enoran said:


> That's a keeper for sure!
> Have only seen it in seller's pic in the web, never the real watch itself.
> It must be rare.
> 
> Btw, has it required any battery change so far ?


Thnx. Its a joy to show the huge helmet to my friends everytime they come over.

Battery change, nope not yet. Pretty impressive. Actually what is *really *impressive is my other Tissot. T-Touch Titanium (1st generation, the one from Tomb Raider).

I bought that 6.5 yrs ago and who knows how long the shop has it running before I bought it (in Switzerland on my vacation). Still hasn't needed a battery change !!!!

Uncanny !


----------



## LFCRules

jeffff said:


> Very cool. Everytime I walk past 1 of our local ADs that has the whole display in the window it gets me thinking about this watch.
> 
> Is there a MotoGP 2009 or even a 2010? Do they look the same?


They bring out a new version each year, with different dial layout, colours, straps. You'll find pics of the 2009 version by searching for 2009 in previous threads. If I remember rightly, it is an all black, with yellow highlights for this years version.


----------



## sawyer

One question...my brake-disck shaped bezel on the T-Race has got some scratches. Real small ones and not too deep but they do shine when the struck by sun-light. Can it be polished to remove the scratches yet still have the brushed look? Or will the polishing affect the look? Anyone done this before? Or anyone from Tissot know about this? Thank you very much!


----------



## sawyer

No one?


----------



## sawyer

Anyone got some new pictures of T-Race?! In a couple of days I'm sending my away for polishing and after that...time for a photo-shooting!


----------



## Enoran

Have anyone wondered why isn't there a non-chrono version of the T-Race. I do know being positioned as a Sport/Racing watch, having chronograph functions will be more appropriate. However, that thought arises when I stopped by a local retailer and took a really good look at a couple of Tag F1.

IMO, I see the Tissot T-Race as an indirect competitor to Tag Heuer F1. While the F1 has the non-chronos, chronos and chrono-alarms, the T-Race is largely restriced to G10 and 7750 chrono(s).

Another point, though this may boil down to personal preferences is that even though Tissot are seen as affordables, the T-Race chronograph (Quartz or Auto) ain't exacly cheap. If there is a cheaper non-chrono version and one which retains that distinct styling of the T-Race, I will probably be one of the first to land one


----------



## sawyer

The "ain't cheep" price is because of multyple affiliations with motorsports(MotoGP, NASCAR, Indy trough Danica). Also you have quite solid materials on there. I've also taken a look at different TAG's which are double the price of the T-Race and they don't seem to use materials at least as durable as the Tissot in question. For example the bracelet look flimsy to me...


----------



## modyblu

I think that I'm getting that buy new watch fever again. I know what the cure is.


----------



## Enoran

sawyer said:


> The "ain't cheep" price is because of multyple affiliations with motorsports(MotoGP, NASCAR, Indy trough Danica). Also you have quite solid materials on there. I've also taken a look at different TAG's which are double the price of the T-Race and they don't seem to use materials at least as durable as the Tissot in question. For example the bracelet look flimsy to me...


I was actually referring how the range from the Tag Heuer F1 dwarfs those from the Tissot T-Race. They have the 3-hands Analog, Chronos, Alarms and Analog-digital.

My comparison wasn't so much into their quality. Now that you have mentioned, a friend of mine who ain't a watch collector did complement the T-Race to be a more expensive-looking watch than a F1 . 
Then again, there are those that love the classic sports design of the Tag and find the T-Race slightly over-styled. Different strokes for different folks, I guess ...



modyblu said:


> I think that I'm getting that buy new watch fever again. I know what the *cure* is.


Err.. let me guess. A new watch?? :-d


----------



## seanpiper

Enoran said:


> I was actually referring how the range from the Tag Heuer F1 dwarfs those from the Tissot T-Race. They have the 3-hands Analog, Chronos, Alarms and Analog-digital.
> 
> My comparison wasn't so much into their quality. Now that you have mentioned, a friend of mine who ain't a watch collector did complement the T-Race to be a more expensive-looking watch than a F1 .
> Then again, there are those that love the classic sports design of the Tag and find the T-Race slightly over-styled. Different strokes for different folks, I guess ...
> 
> Err.. let me guess. A new watch?? :-d


The Tag F1 was the only family for a while there that hadn't been mercilessly over-designed. That was until 2008 

These days it's rare that I see a Tag and not think they should've stopped tinkering with the design about 3 months earlier. Too busy too often!

Just my opinion...


----------



## sawyer

seanpiper said:


> The Tag F1 was the only family for a while there that hadn't been mercilessly over-designed. That was until 2008
> 
> These days it's rare that I see a Tag and not think they should've stopped tinkering with the design about 3 months earlier. Too busy too often!
> 
> Just my opinion...


IMHO, I think that the T-Race is going in the same direction...it's getting to look way too "space-shuttle"-ish with all the coloring. I was thinking about buying a new automatic one, but I've been discouraged by the looks...at least for now...By the way. Can you put an automatic movement from a new T-Race in the model that I have? And how much would it cost? 300-400$ ?! Any ideeas?!


----------



## LUW

I agree. The dial on the T-Race is too busy for my tastes.


----------



## seanpiper

Less space shuttley... more classic auto design. This one I like a LOT!!!


----------



## sawyer

seanpiper said:


> Less space shuttley... more classic auto design. This one I like a LOT!!!


This one is, without a shadow of doubt, better looking than the ones I've seen in shops! Never even knew it existed...I'll start digging some more info on it!


----------



## Akayel

Well I am the very proud owner of a 2009 Motogp Auto'.
It all started when I lost my 2006 quartz Motogp, I claimed on my house insurance and they valued a replacement at DOUBLE its original price! 
I had a good look at the Tissot's available in this price range but soon realised it had to be this one - only 2009 to be made, I set about my local dealer/jeweller and placed my £500 insurance payout down as a deposit. 
I was told "you are very lucky we have managed to secure one for you but there is a 6-8 week wait". No problem I thought, that gives me time to find the other £565.

Ten frustrating weeks later, several phone calls and no watch, I went into the shop and my deposit was reluctantly returned. No other jeweller in my area could supply so I resorted to the internet. 

Creative watch said they had one in stock; next day delivery for £950. Even though slightly cheaper I was reluctant about spending this much money online.

Deed done, next day came&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....no watch!!

After several frantic phone calls I find out it has been accidently delivered to a school (with a batch of clocks) during the summer holidays! I had to wait a further week for the school to open before the watch could be collected and delivered to me. 

Anyhow all this hassle made it that much sweeter when opening the box. When it was delivered my wife said "that can't be it, the box is huge".

I must say I am delighted with it, the build quality is superb, I love the detail and the glass caseback.


----------



## sawyer




----------



## longskate87

Stunning! The auto models always looked wonky to me, but not that one! :-!


----------



## gatormsb

Does anyone have any experience removing the caseback / changing the battery on their t-race?
I'm trying to change the battery on one but can't seem to figure out how to remove the case back


----------



## canhpro

The watch is adorable, I wonder what it will look with bracelet. I really want to buy this watch but it seems like impossible to find this now, the new T-race is too big for my wrist.


Enoran said:


> For the start, I was looking for a watch with black bracelet, a black colored dial and a Casio Edifice was one that I was looking at. I was not into watches and Casio(s) and Swatch(s) were the only watches that I have owned.
> 
> Then, there was this fellow on the display window ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Seller's Pic)
> 
> I did not find it esp. attractive but thoroughly flamboyant and was rather taken back by the price tag (SGD $995).
> 
> Off I went, to do a little research on the watch and why it cost so much !!!
> Under the same T-Race label while surfing the net, I came across my current T-Race (T011.417.17.051.00) which I found to be a lot more attractive and when I saw it in "person", I knew I just got to have it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a seller's pic which I think do more justice to the T-Race than my amateur shooting skills ever could ...


----------



## SynMike

canhpro said:


> The watch is adorable, I wonder what it will look with bracelet. I really want to buy this watch but it seems like impossible to find this now, the new T-race is too big for my wrist.


I have a couple of pics that show the bracelet for that model:


----------



## canhpro

SynMike said:


> I have a couple of pics that show the bracelet for that model:


Do you happen to know where I can buy these models ?


----------



## SynMike

I think these exact models were discontinued a couple of years ago. They may be tough to find now.


----------



## ScreenKiller

good to know! do they raise in value?


----------



## Black5

MotoGP Limited Edition bought new in 2005 from Singapore.
This came with a large case with medallions around it rather than a helmet. Would be good if we could have every MotoGP version represented in this thread.
Sort of like a registry...

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## ptp75

Hi all,

I apologize to the moderator and the readers if this is inappropriate but it concerns these limited edition watches. 
They are now discontinued and very difficult to find so I wanted to let you know that a 2008 version of the Tissot MotoGP watch is available.

Here is the link: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/tiss...dition-2008-t027-417-17-201-01-a-1899074.html


----------



## BJoy

I've lost the part arrowed from this 2010 Limited Edition Nicky Hayden T-Race Tissot watch. Does anyone have an idea of how i can get the part. The only option I have so far is send to Tissot. An expensive option, considering there's nothing wrong, apart from a missing nut.


----------



## theloco71

Hello! I´m brand sparkling new here, and I´m considering on buying a watch, used watch. It would be my very first Tissot. Therefore I´m not an expert... could someone help me with this watch? Is it original?


----------



## MartinM

BJoy said:


> I've lost the part arrowed from this 2010 Limited Edition Nicky Hayden T-Race Tissot watch. Does anyone have an idea of how i can get the part. The only option I have so far is send to Tissot. An expensive option, considering there's nothing wrong, apart from a missing nut.


Hi BJoy. You can go into any authorized watchmaker and buy it as a spare-part. They will of-cause need to order it for you, but you can get it. It is called a "Fastening screw for endpiece" and has the product id:T689029717. It will only set you back around 30 USD.


----------



## chr1s

Nicky hayden's tissot 2007 signed by nicky hayden.


----------



## sean.casaidhe

And here is an example of a much used 2007. Picked up at auction for Eur60 in a right state. A bit of work with a toothbrush, a new strap, and I get a much-commented-upon watch for daily wear. It grabs attention. And because it had such a hard life before I got it, I'm not worried about it getting a knock. Unfortunately no box or papers, but for approx £40 sterling, who can complain?


----------



## Black5

A splash of red today...












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Black5

Black5 said:


> MotoGP Limited Edition bought new in 2005 from Singapore.
> This came with a large case with medallions around it rather than a helmet. Would be good if we could have every MotoGP version represented in this thread.
> Sort of like a registry...
> 
> So many watches, so little time...


A bit late, but I just rediscovered the box for my 2005..












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## klenboy

Here's one that I've had for around 9 years. Still alive and keeping great time!


----------

